# new champion! :D



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Again, very BIG congrats to all who worked so hard to get him the title! But why shave ALL that glorious hair? Why not an HCC or something?... 

Rebecca


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He looks incredible!

*sniffle* Shave? You said 'shave' off all that glorious hair?


:bawling:


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Congratulations,he really is a stunning boy!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i know he deserves the title, but the most impressive thing to me is how gentle he has been with cooper. now that's a champion among champions!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats! A triumphant journey for a very handsome young man and a very dedicated owner!

Any breeding plans for Jazz, or will he be enjoying a more peaceful (well, as peaceful as possible with a new puppy around!) retirement? How about performance?

--Q


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wonderful!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! He is indeed a gorgeous example of the breed!!! We are all proud of you, him and everyone involved in this great achievement!!!!!  
Yes, good question: is he going to be a daddy one day?  he'd make lovely babies!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

WooYoo!!! Congrats :dancing2:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I will miss the hair but I bet he will be gorgeous naked too.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks.  He's 20 months old. I've had his DLA haplotypes submitted to see what those show, but other than that he still needs all his testing. Quossum, I think some of the AKC performance events look like so much fun! We'll be looking into those. 

patk, you are right. The most awesome thing about him is his personality.  Love this dog!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Congratulations! He is absolutely gorgeous, and I love when a poodle with such fantastic temperament wins!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats! He is a beauty!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Hooray Hooray Hooray!!!!! Love your boy Jazz (and Bonnie and Cooper too of course) Big Congratulations and enjoy the freedom of not having to keep the mini shark from that gorgeous neck hair!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Big Congratulations!!! You must be over the moon with excitement. He's so handsome. And I know how that temperament shows through and makes a big difference to the judges. You must be so pleased and proud. Well done.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Congratulations, he looks great.

Rick


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats!!!' He is so gorgeous! Don't shave off his fur I love it!!! Lol jk I am sure you are tired of the up keep that kind of cut takes. I know I'm starting to and I have a toy with a lot less fur. What cut are you going to put him in? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Congrats, Outwest! I know you're very proud!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone! You know what I did not do yet? I DID NOT GIVE HIM AN AFTER SHOW BATH! LOL. Alright....I'll do it...in the next day or so... It will be so exciting not stressing so much over his hair. I think he is going to look awesome shaved down. I can't wait. Two more weeks of daily hair checks and then only normal poodly maintenance...

oh, wait... I have Cooper...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

HUGE *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
*

I could not be happier for you. Now all that time dedicated to grooming can be spent playing! 

*WAY TO GO!!!! *


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

NO! NO! NO! not ALL the hair!!!! Yer killin' me!!!!! LOL!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Hmmm...what kind of haircut? I want to see his gorgeous neck, so shortish on the neck is for sure. Arreau left Journey's ears long - maybe I will do that, too. Maybe I will do a Miami since he already has nice bracelets. It will be a month or two before his hair grows out on his rearend. I might do his head hair short - like a little cap. SO many choices now! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

congratulations!!!! Tonight is the night for celebrations, I'll raise a drink to you


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

CONGRATS!!

How about a German or a nice lamb trim?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I can't do a German yet, maybe later. I love his thick feather duster tail waving around when he wags it. A lamb might be nice.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Yay Jazz!!!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Way to go Jazz!* * CONGRATULATIONS!* * I love his gorgeous pictures!*


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

PLEASE don't do a German clip  I love ears and I love tails!!!! How could anyone do that and not regret it?!! Ears take forever to grow. 
And he has such gorgeous coat!! 

There are sooooooo many poodle clips that U can keep ears and tail 
I'd just cry hehehehe  well ya know I'm not being serious because he would look stunning even bald! But yeah ears and tail are kinda too cool to lose 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

BIG CONGRATS! So much work, I don't know how you did it but it sure paid off!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Woohoo congrats :elephant: he really is a stunning boy, definitely deserves his championship


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Major Congrats!! So excited for you  Perfect time to get rid of the hair..make time for the cute little mini  Way to Go, finishing like the stud he is!!


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Congratulations! He is an awesome boy, handsome and personality.


----------

